# Meet Mina and Chen!



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

So I'm a little late in introducing my rats, but better late than never as they say! Well, some of you may have seen Mina before (in other threads) and a couple of Chen(again in another thread) but here's some more pictures of her and some of my gorgeous boy Chen. 

I've wanted to get rats again for years, and have to admit i first off got with a puppy, that's Bracken aka my **** hound(hes super friendly, but super sneaky and likes to play the fool), then when my depression started getting bad again i found i wasn't able to walk him as much and with my mum and her husband taking over raising him, i felt very obsolete and like he didn't really care about whether it was me or not (even though its impossible for that to happen, he's got too much love to give which i realize now), anyway I felt like I needed something to fill that void in my life and remember how much better if felt when i had my first pair of rats all those years ago. Back then i was in a serious slump, My partner at the time was 334 miles away and i only got to see him ever 3-6 months. He introduced me to the wonderful woman who bred them down there and that's where i got my first pair from! BUT I digress - I'm here to introduce my two darlings! 

Oh, I named my girl Mina because of its meaning, and my boy I named after Chen Stormstout, cause hes a big boy and his behaviour reminds me of Chen from WoW (minus the beer drinking and brewing!). ^_^


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Which is the boy and which is the girl? I see you've got a Black Hooded and a Roan, very nice


----------



## Alina (Apr 25, 2013)

your rats are very cool


----------



## Rodent Mama (Apr 23, 2013)

great ratties!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cute! 

I love the little house you have for them. Where did you get it?


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I got it off of ebay, it's not actually that good (this its more because of how it was packed), i had to cut a half circle of corrugated cardboard and slip it in just so the sides wouldnt collapse whilst they were inside lol. The black hooded is my boy Chen, and Mina is the Roan.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Is that house one of the ones that came from Hong Kong? I was thinking about buying one but the quality isn't always the best is it haha


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought it from a seller(ebay shop) that goes by Healthstleemporium (i think they have a website out with ebay just ont quote me on that lol), they are UK based but i think its probable that they import from Hong Kong, I cant remember what the label on it said, sadly. ^^'


----------



## Skaven (Apr 24, 2013)

Last photo is really cute! You have great rats


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are so cute! I think I may have to steal them!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Awes! They're so cutes!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha thanks, and YourSoJelly, you've a long way to come to steal them!


----------

